# Mac-n-cheese



## TRKLGND69 (Dec 10, 2019)

Hey everybody.  New guy to the forums.
Have been making Jeff's mac-n-cheese for a while now.  I have played with the recipe, temp and smoke time but I can't find a way to get it to stay a little creamier.  Any suggestions?


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2019)

A Pic of yours would help everyone idea of creamy is never the same.





						Mac&Cheese W/Bacon & Easter Ham
					

I was given a package of Cheese Curd and questioned if anyone had tried it in Mac & Cheese,no one had tried it for smoked so I smoked it yesterday. Dupont Cheese Curd  Shredded some Pepper Jack Cheese  Found some Tillamook Sharp Cheddar  Dupont Cheese Curd is lumpy I left some big pieces in the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Richie


----------



## TRKLGND69 (Dec 10, 2019)

tropics said:


> A Pic of yours would help everyone idea of creamy is never the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only pic I have is of the top to show the beautiful color.  No pics of the middle.
I'm not expecting shells and cheese creamy, just something a bit more than what a traditional baked mac-n-cheese looks like.  Mine has almost no liquid left whatsoever.
I have cut back on the amount of noodles - I have increased the cheese mixture by 25% - I have decreased smoke time to the point I get just a light golden color.  The inside still ends up "not creamy". Maybe I can try 150 degrees for the 1st hour to really give it the smoke then bump it to 250 to get some color?  What should the finish temp be?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2019)

Not knowing whats in Jeff's recipe using heavy cream or half n half in place of milk  will up the creamyness. Even whole milk will be creamier compared to 2% or less.
Another option is to add cream cheese. That too will cream it up.


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Not knowing whats in Jeff's recipe using heavy cream or half n half in place of milk  will up the creamyness. Even whole milk will be creamier compared to 2% or less.
> Another option is to add cream cheese. That too will cream it up.


Cream Cheese I agree it is in my recipe
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2019)

One other suggestion, using cheeses like monterey jack or brie will also amp up the cream factor.


----------



## TRKLGND69 (Dec 10, 2019)

TRKLGND69 said:


> The only pic I have is of the top to show the beautiful color.  No pics of the middle.
> I'm not expecting shells and cheese creamy, just something a bit more than what a traditional baked mac-n-cheese looks like.  Mine has almost no liquid left whatsoever.
> I have cut back on the amount of noodles - I have increased the cheese mixture by 25% - I have decreased smoke time to the point I get just a light golden color.  The inside still ends up "not creamy". Maybe I can try 150 degrees for the 1st hour to really give it the smoke then bump it to 250 to get some color?





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Not knowing whats in Jeff's recipe using heavy cream or half n half in place of milk  will up the creamyness. Even whole milk will be creamier compared to 2% or less.
> Another option is to add cream cheese. That too will cream it up.


This is a link to his recipe.








						Smoked Mac and Cheese - Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips
					

Here's my version of smoked mac and cheese and if you are a mac and cheese lover like I am, then you will appreciate this recipe beyond words!




					www.Smoking-Meat.com


----------



## TRKLGND69 (Dec 10, 2019)

Perhaps I am just cooking it too long to get the really nice brown top.  I'll make another adjustment for this weekend.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2019)

TRKLGND69 said:


> This is a link to his recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll need to add some other cheese to the cheddar to get a more creamy mix. The four cheese mix is fine for topping but wont get you  the creamy texture. 

Maybe a 50/50 mix of Monterey Jack and Colby Jack. Or Monterey and Gouda. Also adding in a brick of cream cheese will take you a long ways to achieving the creamy texture.

Making a Béchamel is important to getting creamy results and the recipe has you doing that. 

Only other suggestion I can make is to reduce the cooking time and run the mac under the broiler to get the top layer crusty.


----------

